
Net neutrality makes comeback in California; lawmakers agree to strict rules - okket
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/07/net-neutrality-makes-comeback-in-california-lawmakers-agree-to-strict-rules/
======
refried_
I thought a ban on application-specific pricing was core to the idea of net
neutrality, whoops.

